# First kiss?



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Such a teenage type of thread. I guess this is my spiritual age, though

When you had your first kiss? How the heck happened?

Well, I haven't got my first kiss at my 24 years old. But I'm beginning to see why so my question is of great interest


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I'm 20 and it still hasn't happened.


----------



## layla21 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have only had one first kiss and that was when I was 18 im saving my second kiss for that special guy. To be honest the guy I kissed I had no feelings for him, the kiss was so boring.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

- oh, forced kisses don't count... so let's rule out my little story -


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My first kiss that I can remember was with a neighbor boy, and my best friend at the time, who I used to play tiger with. I was like 4-5 years old.

I had my first french kiss at ~12 years old.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Back in September with my friend. We were both lonely and wanted to have to fun together. My first kiss saw us cling out teeth and was awkward as hell. But it was fun after that.


----------



## Autopilot (Nov 29, 2013)

Jef, find a girl you like and one who likes you. Just go for it. If she pulls back, you know it wasn't meant to be. Usually, they will want it. They will want you to make the first move.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

20, met him on this here website


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Probably offline, same!!
The neighbor boy, about a year younger than me when I was about three or four years old we would just play kissing games. But when we got to be around five or six, I had this bench in my yard that I would lay down on and pretend I was Sleeping Beauty. And the boy (Jake) would come and kiss me awake, my older sister used to laugh at us. But we were best friends and now that I think about it, it was so adorable!!<3
Lol


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Probably offline, same!!
> The neighbor boy, about a year younger than me when I was about three or four years old we would just play kissing games. But when we got to be around five or six, I had this bench in my yard that I would lay down on and pretend I was Sleeping Beauty. And the boy (Jake) would come and kiss me awake, my older sister used to laugh at us. But we were best friends and now that I think about it, it was so adorable!!<3
> Lol


Come on, this doesn't count! But sweet story


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

The girl I went to my 8th grade dance with. I walked her up to her door, asked if I could kiss her, she said yes...it was a quick peck on the lips and I almost ran away after


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I kissed a few people when I was younger.
But my actual full like make out session, lol, that was... hmm.. That was when I was little too.
But since it doesn't count.. I'll say when I was fourteen, MMMmm... I had the best kiss with a sixteen year old boy.. LOL!
I had a few too many kisses..


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Wait, just wondering.. Why can't a first kiss when I was little count?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't remember my first kiss, although I think I was 18 and it was with my first boyfriend.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

not happened yet.


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

I was 19 and drunk at an EDM concert. Turned around, saw a girl on my behind basically, took her up front to grind, and then we made out a few times. And met another girl there later on and did the same. 

Super romantic.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my "first kiss" was forced so it doesn't count.

the next one just sorta happened. i was 20 and it was not pleasant. slimy and cold is not a good first kiss :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mdiada said:


> my "first kiss" was forced so it doesn't count.
> 
> the next one just sorta happened. i was 20 and it was not pleasant. slimy and cold is not a good first kiss :no


Except for the ages, basically exactly the same for me hm :/


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Wait, just wondering.. Why can't a first kiss when I was little count?


Because, SummerRae?! That was a kid thing, just like building a castle made of sand. The 14 year old kiss event, is actually more like the castle made of sand with some pebbles. So it does count, but a little. Bring me the story with that cinematic kiss


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

DS29790bb said:


> I was 19 and drunk at an EDM concert. Turned around, saw a girl on my behind basically, took her up front to grind, and then we made out a few times. And met another girl there later on and did the same.
> 
> Super romantic.


Candles and stuff


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Seems like girls get more kissing than boys


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

mdiada said:


> my "first kiss" was forced so it doesn't count.
> 
> the next one just sorta happened. i was 20 and it was not pleasant. slimy and cold is not a good first kiss :no


eww, nasty. Hugs are better anyways.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol, what do you want me to go into detail about the kisses I've had? That's more of a PM thing. Hahaha


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

first kiss was on his bed while i stayed over his house for a week. after dat we just couldn't stop making out XD


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I am still waiting for that someone, lol, if that ever does happen, I am getting old IMO.


----------



## fury5 (Nov 11, 2013)

I was... 19? I think. I met a girl in college who was 17. We started dating, and one night at my front door I looked into her eyes and I felt like she was waiting, so I summoned up my courage (over the course of weeks) and kissed her. I felt so awkward and stupid, like I had made a mistake, so I said "sorry, that was weird" or something. When I thought about what I said I thinks he probably thought I didn't enjoy kissing her or something. I felt really bad about it.

We eventually fell out. I don't really miss her, and I don't regret the time I spent with her either. But I do kinda wish I had saved that first kiss for a more important girl... even though that girl broke my heart. In total I've kissed a girl 3 times in my life. That first kiss, and then twice to the girl who broke my heart.

Never french kissed. Not sure how I feel about that one.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Mmmm.. French kissing is yummy in my tummy<3


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Mmmm.. French kissing is yummy in my tummy<3


What do you mean?? Hahaha you've eaten him alive.

Well then, I see myself pushed to PM you


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

No, never! Just I love me some kissin'! Go ahead we can talk about all my good stories as a kisser<3


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I cant remember how young i was 14-15-16? 
My first good kiss wasnt till i was 18, it was like all soft and really nice.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> I cant remember how young i was 14-15-16?
> My first good kiss wasnt till i was 18, it was like all soft and really nice.


So, actually it's about the first one that's good


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

It was earlier this year, we'd already been on a few dates. I got off the train at her stop and said I wanted to say goodbye properly so I moved forward and she must have thought I was going in for a hug because that's what we ended up doing. After that I put my hand under her chin and gently lifted her head so she was looking at me, and then I kissed her. It was her first kiss as well.

I was surprised at how easy it was because I thought I'd be really nervous but I wasn't.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Awhhhh!!!!!!^^^^^^^


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Was 16. Nervous af. Felt like he was trying to eat my face off. Gross! Still cringe to this day when I think of it.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol^ 
I gave a guy his first kiss before, he went in and kissed my nose on accident and then we bumped heads and tilted to the same way. Then when we tried again, he ate my face off, I swear. It was gross.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

My first kiss was at the age of 21 in the year 2009


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Lol^
> I gave a guy his first kiss before, he went in and kissed my nose on accident and then we bumped heads and tilted to the same way. Then when we tried again, he ate my face off, I swear. It was gross.


haha smooth.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't remember it, although thinking about it I guess it can be a nightmare if their gnashers get in the way. Probably at a guess about 10 as he was at my birthday party I have a picture, maybe I kissed him maybe I didn't.

If it wasn't at 10 it was between 10 - 14.

These were the good ole days when it didn't matter whether you kissed or not.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My first kiss was when I was 6, and I count that as a first legitimate kiss because I remember it was a girl named Brittany in 1st grade, we both admitted to liking each other and we were kind of "together" that whole year. She went in for the kiss, I thought it was the greatest thing ever but it was still over a decade until I'd be able to take that kind of initiative.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

> My first kiss was when I was 6, and I count that as a first legitimate kiss because I remember it was a girl named Brittany in 1st grade, we both admitted to liking each other and we were kind of "together" that whole year. She went in for the kiss, I thought it was the greatest thing ever but it was still over a decade until I'd be able to take that kind of initiative.


Heeyyyy!!! No way!! I remember my first kiss when I was little too. But this sir does not count, according to OP. 
I require a newer one crimeclub.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't read the rules whoops


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Rule:
Kids kissing is not kissing, because ... there's no 'initiative'


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Was drunk. Very, very, _very_ drunk.

She kind of took advantage of me to be honest :?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Jef said:


> Rule:
> Kids kissing is not kissing, because ... there's no 'initiative'


Lol, ironically I used the word initiative in my post.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought I would be funny to use it. But maybe it's true; it takes initiave


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had my first "real" kiss when I was 15 with a friend that I started dating. I don't really remember how it came about. All I know is that it was really horrible, he sucked my tongue and it hurt for almost a week. It got better after that though.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

17, it was on the second or third date and it was pretty romantic.
I had to catch my train back home and we were saying goodbye outside the station, it was raining pretty heavily then that's all I remember...out of nowhere, bam a kiss!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Heeyyyy!!! No way!! I remember my first kiss when I was little too. But this sir does not count, according to OP.
> I require a newer one crimeclub.


Ok, ruling out the one when I was a kid and the different "truth or dare" kisses when I was a teen, I guess my next one was at 18, I was dating a girl and I kissed her at the end of a date, nothing exceptional. The kiss when I was 6 was way better.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

My first kiss was when I was 72


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Alzheimer kisses don't count here


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Was drunk. Very, very, _very_ drunk.
> 
> :?


haha sadly i was also drunk when i had my first kiss, i remember it, but still.
I was 18 after going out for a month, we were suddenly alone at a party, i remember muttering some rubbish, and then just went for it.
Kissed a few times that night, and then the next time i saw her before leaving i awkwardly asked if i could kiss her whilst sober. 
I hope that seemed sweet?


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

My first kiss was when I was 18. I was on my first kind-of date. The guy, after originally inviting me out, then insisted that we do this as a group thing. We went to see a movie, and he gave me a quick peck at the end credits. That would have been fine, if it was left at that. But then we went over to a bookstore to wait for my mom to pick us all up. (We were all still in high school, and I didn't get my license until I was 19. Driving freeeeeaked me out.) Yeah, he kept going at it and at it. We were making out, and I didn't want it, but I couldn't bring myself to say anything. It tasted so gross. Felt slimy. Ugh. The other people with us were uncomfortable. (Why did he want to do this as a group, if he was just going to make out with me?!) And then we kept going in the car. With my mom driving. And my little sister in the front seat. And, just, ugh! I'm ashamed that I let that happen.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just had mine yesterday


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 31, and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

18.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I was 26. We met online and went out for a while before it happened. I probably waited too long to kiss her. At least a lot longer than I wait now when I'm dating someone. But it's not like a girl has ever made a move on me as far as the first kiss goes. So I can never tell when the right time is.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

First being kissed was in grade 8 ,I got a peck on the cheek at a graduation dance haha - very nice girl and I got so scared of the whole situation and ruined it. Last I spoke to her she was still very nice and on the way to getting married, but that's how that goes.

5 years ago or so, kissed a gal on the lips - my first kissing a gal- and it was an awkward thing since we both drank a fair bit and I am not sure it meant much. She was nice, but that was a weird night. 

Firsts and the only ones.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

ravens said:


> Hasn't happened yet.


43?

It's scares me because I can imagine myself in this situation too


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jef said:


> 43?
> 
> It's scares me because I can imagine myself in this situation too


Yeah 43. I'm more ashamed of never kissing than I am of being a virgin.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> A question you've probably been asked before.. ever consider paying to get those two things taken care of? Or do you not see any value in it if there's no emotional connection to it? I could see a strong argument for both.


I guess I would rather it be in a relationship. Anyway if I didn't care that I had to pay for it I don't have the money.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

ravens said:


> I guess I would rather it be in a relationship. Anyway if I didn't care that I had to pay for it I don't have the money.


Deleted it, figured wasn't my business lol, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm ... curiously put, crimeclub. But, paying for a kiss seems sad. Paying to have sex is not, it's good fun. I had mine and it seemed so ...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never really had the opportunity for either to happen. Well maybe a kiss when I was teenager. I should have just done that back then.

At one time I had the money to get a hooker but never wanted to lose it that way.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Does a kiss on the cheek count? If not then I haven't. >_< Wish I'd meet someone already.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Give me a break, gaming pup. You are only 17 ... is not abnormal 

And a kiss on the cheek?? No!!! Might as well been your aunt

Wow ... now I realize I haven't even been kissed on the cheek in a matter of speaking


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Its a pain trying to explain to the new people you have met that you've never kissed anyone. I get some really funny looks from people.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> Its a pain trying to explain to the new people you have met that you've never kissed anyone. I get some really funny looks from people.


Why say anything at all?


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> Why say anything at all?


I'm not very good at lying to people. I have a twitch that makes my eye brow go nuts which also makes me get weird looks. I'm trying to make friends I think it would be rude to simply ignore the question... However I have made a few friends now : p I have the nick name "Virgin farm boy" that annoys me but I just laugh along with it. Sorry if I have irritated anyone...


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, gamingpup is right. I remember how I used to lie in high school about stuff like this and I'm not done yet. I mean, I can really lie without blinking, on sight. I get amazed after I tell it, like 'where did that come from??'

It's alright, gamingpup; but if it pisses you, why not stop laughing at it?

Gosh, so many people tell me I look like a 17 year old


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know why... Its just easier to laugh along with them.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not had one yet


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

oh come on you too, hughjames95!


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine was absolutely retarded.

It was at a party in the forest when i was 19, and i had taken LSD beforehand. It was really unsatisfying, her tongue felt unusually slimy and i was more distracted with the geometric patterns behind my eyes to focus on kissing..

She pointed out to me how bad i was, and i had no other response apart from 'there's too much going on'.

Wish it had happened under better circumstances, but oh well. It's not as bad as my first time having sex, that was so much more worse.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

some of these posts make me feel so much better
some of them just make me go oh god i can't do this nevermind

i'm 21 and haven't kissed anybody yet
hoping to when i meet my bf for realsies


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

huh said:


> I was 26. We met online and went out for a while before it happened. I probably waited too long to kiss her. At least a lot longer than I wait now when I'm dating someone. But it's not like a girl has ever made a move on me as far as the first kiss goes. So I can never tell when the right time is.


26 here too. We met here on SAS and I flew across the country to meet her.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was almost 20. I don't really remember it.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Not yet. But I once missed an opportunity. She came forward. But I got nervous and turned my face away and tried to say something to change the subject. I felt bad about it afterwards.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Happened when I was drunk. It was with the first person who I ever loved.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing else said:


> My first kiss was when I was 72


If your avatar is your pic, are you a Vamp or somethin? 



gunner21 said:


> Just had mine yesterday


Wow!



Jef said:


> And a kiss on the cheek?? No!!! Might as well been your aunt


Does on the neck count? If so, I should re-post.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

LeeMann said:


> Does on the neck count? If so, I should re-post.


Well, only if you have your lips there


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Jef said:


> Well, only if you have your lips there


Yay! :banana I've kissed a girl then. I always thought otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Come on, Leemann, stop it


----------



## lehyunsu (Oct 13, 2013)

My first was with my first and only girlfriend I had. The build-up was near-perfect. I was at at her place with her friends, and we were laying together on the bed. We were kissing each other, but never on the lips. She then leaned in a little closer and our lips finally met. I don't think my first kiss could have been sweeter. I was 21 when that happened, and the wait was definitely worth it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I was 18. The girl kissed me in my car and starting french kissing and I bit her tongue lol.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

lehyunsu said:


> My first was with my first and only girlfriend I had. The build-up was near-perfect. I was at at her place with her friends, and we were laying together on the bed. We were kissing each other, but never on the lips. She then leaned in a little closer and our lips finally met. I don't think my first kiss could have been sweeter. I was 21 when that happened, and the wait was definitely worth it.


This is what I like


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I was about 15. I think. Strangely enough, it wasn't the greatest kiss. By that I mean not very memorable. Only memorable for being the first. I really liked her a lot but we got interrupted by my mother so it was more embarrassing than anything.

Crazy. Everything about that relationship was interrupted. Every chance I had was cut short somehow.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Drunk, at the end of a Halloween party (just over a year ago) with a girl I had an on-off flirtation with. I was very much the "kissee", and it wasn't much to talk about. But I was still very happy to finally have it happen.
Since then I have only kissed one other girl but much more extensively and much more enjoyably. When there is some feeling and passion, it really is something. I hope I find it again someday soon.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

24


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Drunk, at the end of a Halloween party (just over a year ago) with a girl I had an on-off flirtation with. I was very much the "kissee", and it wasn't much to talk about. But I was still very happy to finally have it happen.
> Since then I have only kissed one other girl but much more extensively and much more enjoyably. When there is some feeling and passion, it really is something. I hope I find it again someday soon.


I like the way you write


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Jef said:


> I like the way you write


 Thank you


----------

